# Muscadine Vineyard



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 22, 2012)

I received 45 muscadines from Ison's yesterday, got 2 inches of rain last nite, will have to wait until Monday to plant. Rows are 100 feet long and 10 feet between each row. Five vines in each row spaced 20 feet apart.
Cross-ties set in concrete for end post and 4 X 4's spaced 25 feet apart on each row. 25 ea Ison male black muscadines and 20 Darlene bronze females. Soil test and added lime.


----------



## Stuart77047 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just curious. Why did you get so many males? Are you planning on ordering more females or self fertile vines later?


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 23, 2012)

What style trellis will you be building/using?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 24, 2012)

Sturar77047 - The Nursery told me that that grape made the best wine, that they produced less, but better.
JohnnyRico - I have a (or will have) 9 Ga wire, 5 feet above ground. 
Any advice will be appreachated.
Thanks 
Semper Fi


----------



## garymc (Apr 15, 2012)

Some people ask why you would want any female vines.


----------



## toddrod (Apr 15, 2012)

The Ison's are self fertile, not males. The Ison muscadine does make really good wine. I have 2 of them.


----------



## toddrod (Apr 15, 2012)

The female Darlene vines are excellent for fresh eating and still make a very nice white wine that does not have the "musky" flavor of the other muscadines. I had that one too but it just would not produce much where I am at so now I have the sweet Jenny, Pam and Pineapple as my bronze muscadines along with the Isons.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 15, 2012)

Bud said:


> JohnnyRico - I have a (or will have) 9 Ga wire, 5 feet above ground.
> Any advice will be appreachated.
> Thanks
> Semper Fi


 
I would use at least 12 or 14 guage wire... the vines will get heavy over time.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> I would use at least 12 or 14 guage wire... the vines will get heavy over time.


 
The 9 gauge would give him a safety factor then.


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 15, 2012)

Look forward to watching the progress Bud, what made you go with those varietals?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2012)

The 9 ga is heavier than the 12 or 14. That said, I use only high tensile 12.5 guage. It has less stretch than 9 guage and has incredible strenght. You can buy small rolls at Orchard Valley Supply.


----------



## garymc (Apr 15, 2012)

They recommend 9 gauge for muscadines because the vines are more vigorous and crops heavier than other grapes. Just like they recommend muscadines to be planted 20 feet apart in the row where other grapes are planted 6 to 8 feet apart. The 9 gauge will only stretch more if it's not high tensile. I'm using 8 gauge on part of mine. Not because that's what I wanted, but I found some available in large quantity. I got 1200 feet for $80. My only other option is 100 feet of 9 gauge for about $17 at Lowe's and local farm supply places.


----------

